
Decentralized, Open Source YouTube Alternative Withlbry.io – Lunduke Hour [video] - nameequalsmain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1h7pUG2DFw
======
stephen82
Not an open source, but an alternative to YouTube
[https://www.bitchute.com/](https://www.bitchute.com/)

I hope it gains some traction, because it's an interesting project.

------
thomastjeffery
Sounds great. My only question: Why use "credits" instead of just using
Bitcoin?

